# What breed js



## Kayla Bosco (8 mo ago)

Anyone know what breed this chicken is? About 13 weeks old and had feathers on legs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's some sort of mix. I'm going to guess there's Favorelle in there somewhere. 

What I do see are birds that need shade. That open mouth panting is a sign they're too hot.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Looks to be salmon faverolles cockerel


----------

